# PLEASE HELP WITH VALUE OF COKE BOTTLE



## Dewfus (Nov 17, 2020)

IF ANYBODY HAS A COKE VALUE BOOK AND COULD HELP ME OUT WITH BALL PARK VALUE OF MY 1915 COKE THAT WOULD BE AWSOME ID REPAY YOU SOME HOW MAYBE ILL HAVE A BOTTLE  I CAN SHIP YOU OR ETC...


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 18, 2020)

The Porter Coke book calls it common. Maybe worth $10 I'd guess. Some may pay more? LEON.


----------



## Dewfus (Nov 18, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> The Porter Coke book calls it common. Maybe worth $10 I'd guess. Some may pay more? LEON.


ty very much leon truely


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Nov 19, 2020)

Dewfus said:


> ty very much leon truely


Hey Dewey I can't see the city name. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Nov 19, 2020)

Dewey, get this book. It is a great coke bottle resource.



ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Nov 19, 2020)

One thing Bill Porter says is block lettered Coca Cola are not coke bottles. They contained a different flavor. Only script bottles are on the list. No block lettered bottles.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Nov 19, 2020)

Bill Porters Coke Bottle Checklist Fifth Edition. Sold by seller named- cokesgalore on eBay $22.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## UncleBruce (Nov 19, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Hey Dewey I can't see the city name.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


I think it is FT. WAYNE, which being a big city is probably very common with low demand due to that availability.  Just my opinion.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Nov 19, 2020)

Dewey's photography is usually better.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 19, 2020)

Yes, I read it as FT Wayne or Fort Wayne. I used Porters 4th edition. LEON.


----------

